
Ask HN: Should we get rid of YC-company job postings? - ramoq
What do you think? I feel HN shouldn&#x27;t have this favouritism anymore. It&#x27;s owned by the community now (or at least I feel it is)
======
smt88
The entire purpose of HN is to be a YC hiring funnel. They don't monetize for
that reason. They own it and pay for it, so the idea that the community owns
it is absurd.

Anyway, you never have to see those jobs if you don't want to.

~~~
ramoq
I disagree, I don't think that's the purpose of HN.

------
brudgers
It might be better to make the case to YC directly.

